# A Revolution, Hogg?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously? What do you know about revolutions? You are a tool being used by your communist handlers.

A Revolution, Hogg? ? Denton and Sasquatch


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Little commie bastard is a rising star to the communist..errr...socialist...ummm....progressive...aaaahhh...liberal......ggeezz...democratic party. That includes RINOs. No point in attacking drugs. Those on them are no threat to the agenda of killing America but are helping it happen. Hogg is the poster child of why the voting age needs to be 21. Can you imagine the democrat initiative of voting at 16?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 72986


idea of the month


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hogg is a punk who has no idea he is being used or what kind of future is in store for him if his teachers are successful.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The best part of him ran down his fathers leg.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd sure like a critical eye on my writing if you guys feel like giving me some feedback. I know what I think, but that doesn't mean I am good at getting it across.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Hogg is a punk who has no idea he is being used or what kind of future is in store for him if his teachers are successful.


Translation: _Be careful what you ask for, Mr. Hogg. You just might get it._


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hogg wanted his 15 minutes of fame and he's getting it. Wouldn't have mattered if he was against the NRA or pro eating cow turds. He just wanted what most kids want, to be famous.

His 15 minutes it at about 13:30.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Hogg wanted his 15 minutes of fame and he's getting it. Wouldn't have mattered if he was against the NRA or pro eating cow turds. He just wanted what most kids want, to be famous.
> 
> His 15 minutes it at about 13:30.


Sure, the snot wants his fifteen minutes. Actually, he wants a career, either with CNN or in the movies. He probably thinks he is the next Sean Penn, but I'd bet he's the next Cooper Anderson.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'd sure like a critical eye on my writing if you guys feel like giving me some feedback. I know what I think, but that doesn't mean I am good at getting it across.


BRAVO BRAVO! :vs_clap:

Enjoyed it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> BRAVO BRAVO! :vs_clap:
> 
> Enjoyed it!


I love you, brother, but you don't understand the concept of criticism, do you?

I'll bet you've never bee told that, before!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I love you, brother, but you don't understand the concept of criticism, do you?
> 
> I'll bet you've never bee told that, before!


Okay then...

Capitalize the word "Constitution" in the second paragraph. Also, in the 2nd to the last paragraph, use the correct "write", not "right".

Feel better now?

Other than that: BRAVO BRAVO! Enjoyed it!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Okay then...
> 
> Capitalize the word "Constitution" in the second paragraph. Also, in the 2nd to the last paragraph, use the correct "write", not "right".
> 
> ...


Thanks! Headed for edit.

Yeah, I never edit before hitting the publish button.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Thanks! Headed for edit.
> 
> Yeah, I never edit before hitting the publish button.


:tango_face_grin:

Neither do I. It makes for some embarrassing moments especially when I let Google spell-check me or drop a word from a sentence.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I think he has had to much fame. I don't know if this is going to die down. But at my hospital alone I have passed the new ballot measure for Oregon around and have been told that 12 people have joined the NRA! So maybe Hogg will help the "Gun Rights" organizations expand their memberships. We can only hope.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey this was left on your site by an old 80's survivalist I think, Ragnar Benson..

{{The left’s goal has always been total disarmament.

Bits and pieces, never the whole hog, I have watched it evolve for 50+ years.

They may think now they have indoctrinated enough kids tuned into like kind adults and ready to push for an outright ban on all.

That type event will turn into a war, it is coming, maybe sooner than most would think.

The poles they run are BS in my opinion, selected areas where the insect mentality runs rampant, pre-determines the outcome.

The poles in themselves are propaganda, designed to sway people into thinking the “majority” are in the right, not them.

If a war is to happen, better now than 5 or 10 years down the road., It will be devastating.}}


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Sure, the snot wants his fifteen minutes. Actually, he wants a career, either with CNN or in the movies. He probably thinks he is the next Sean Penn, but I'd bet he's the next Cooper Anderson.


I'd bet he's neither. This movement is going to use him up and spit him out and then no media outlet or Hollywood will want him. As mentally unstable and fragile as he is I bet he commits suicide within 2 years.


----------



## otis (Mar 25, 2018)

Inor said:


> :tango_face_grin:
> 
> Neither do I. It makes for some embarrassing moments especially when I let Google spell-check me or drop a word from a sentence.


be glad it CAN spell check you. I usually end up with it saying "wtf are you trying to type? I got nothing!" lol


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> As mentally unstable and fragile as he is I bet he commits suicide within 2 years.


Probably with a GUN.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You called down the grammar Nazi, live with it... :devil:

The phrase "a constitution" or "his constitution" is not capitalized. But when you are referring to "The Constitution", it MUST be capitalized because you are referring to a specific document called "The Constitution"! I will let the capitalization on the word "the" slide... But not "Constitution"! Get it together man and please revisit paragraph 2!!!! :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gunn said:


> Probably with a GUN.


How about Hogg choking on a BLM hog?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> You called down the grammar Nazi, live with it... :devil:
> 
> The phrase "a constitution" or "his constitution" is not capitalized. But when you are referring to "The Constitution", it MUST be capitalized because you are referring to a specific document called "The Constitution"! I will let the capitalization on the word "the" slide... But not "Constitution"! Get it together man and please revisit paragraph 2!!!! :devil:


For crying out damned loud. OK! Will fix it, right now!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> How about Hogg choking on a BLM hog?


Works for me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunn said:


> Probably with a GUN.


Naw. He'll kill himself with a 30 clip magazine backpack.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Naw. He'll kill himself with a 30 clip magazine backpack.


Choke to death, masterbating on a loaf of hard French Bread (incomplete sentence).


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't. Get. Me. Started.

I haz to teach the englitch class on monday. I enjoy being less than grammatically or politically correct here. But spell check and auto correct pith me ough. Most of my grammyattical airrorz here are intenshunull except when that little bassurd in my phone or tablut thinx he iz smartur than me.

But I owtfoxeded him thiz time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Don't. Get. Me. Started.
> 
> I haz to teach the englitch class on monday. I enjoy being less than grammatically or politically correct here. But spell check and auto correct pith me ough. Most of my grammyattical airrorz here are intenshunull except when that little bassurd in my phone or tablut thinx he iz smartur than me.
> 
> But I owtfoxeded him thiz time.


I got into an argument with someone on Farcebook, several weks ago. She is a professor of Black History at a college in Alabama. She. Wrote. Like. That. Called herself a "wig snatcher" 
I am embarrassed she is a professor in Alabama.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have to admit, I HATED English in jr. high and high school! I was not good at it and had absolutely NO use for it since I was going into an engineering field. My 11th grade English teacher (who later became my mother in law) disagreed with me and kept on me and kept pushing me (well before I started dating Mrs Inor). After I started dating Mrs Inor, she "proofed" my proposals to customers before I sent them out.

She was right. Being able to communicate effectively in the (proper) written English language has been more helpful in my career than all of the mathematical formulas or computer languages I have memorized.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> I got into an argument with someone on Farcebook, several weks ago. She is a professor of Black History at a college in Alabama. She. Wrote. Like. That. Called herself a "wig snatcher"
> I am embarrassed she is a professor in Alabama.


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Wig Snatcher


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I love this little ruse, it's so obvious both sides are regretting it. This hogg kid, neely-mouthed little puissant sees dollar signs and his father runs a crisis simulation firm. They say oh it's just conspiracy theories says phillip defranco on youtube but the truth of the matter is there's some questionable videos and evidence out there and information on his age is shady at best. He says he's 17 everyone else says he's 21. I haven't leaned one way or the other yet but I can tell you he's in with CNN , was put there as a plant, they are his masters, he is their golden boy they promised to make him a star. They even had him listed as "Student reporter" they owe his old man a favor. win-win-win right? culture war? too bad the culture isn't with them.

Yeah this kid, this deep state these illuminaries this is like their 50th absolutely dismal attempt to strike back. They are now so miserably desperate they tried to take the guns again because they know the law is coming for them, their illegal voter base dried up, trump moved to ban retarded and mentally incompetent people from voting, they lost the blacks, they lost the mexicans, they are just shit out of luck. Their state of morale and lack of gaping mouth breathing is proof enough. they can't keep up. they can't change minds anymore. facebook is taking a huge beating. Hillary won't shut up. shit is looking bad for the forces of evil in this country. even our villains can't keep their shit together.

This tulip davy hogg (my girl calls him hog-gigiuh because of the 2 g's) says he's gonna start a revolution and his comrades are gonna save us from ourselves because he don't know why we should need guns!

BRACE YOURSELVES FOR AN UNPRECEDENTED GOLDEN AGE FOLKS! DAVY HOGG IS TAKING TO THE STREETS AND DOING HIS LITTLE HITLER HEIL AND OMG HE CALLS OUR PARENTS STUPID! THIS GUY IS THE NEXT BIG THING!

meanwhile a waitress is yawning somewhere in another time zone and turning away from the news on the diner tv to stare at an interesting truck parked outside.

::::FAST FORWARD::: (batman 70's transition outtro)

This black guy on youtube destroyed hogg with "for real...my race didn't used to be able to have guns because we were considered less then human and y'all come at us with this shit? Is that where we at again? For real my white ***** read a book and pay more attention in class because your ass been slackin hard. Who the f*&^ was ten feet away from your ass with an M4 homey?! I ain't heard you thank him for protecting you or shit about how it scares your ass...for real."

(batman 70's transition outtro)

ME: (sniggering) B-bu oh this bullsh-(more sniggering) HE EVEN DID A HITLER SALUTE! HAAAA oh my god did you see that macy?!
MACY: Looked more like stayin alive. (singing) stayin aliiiiive
ME: (uproarious laughter)

(batman 70's transition outtro)

A man walks into a gun store and up to the counter. the clerk eyes him and smiles as he faces the customer.
CLERK: How can I assist you?
MAN: I'd like to buy all of those ar-15's on the rack behind you. You see that shit on the news with those dumb kids?
CLERK: (smiling) I sure did.

(batman 70's transition outtro)

Batman and robin are in the batcave waiting for a paper ticket to print from the car sized bat-computer. robin tears it off and holds it flat for batman to read.

BATMAN: (rubbing chin) Interesting. It appears that the attack had no effect at all on the american public.

robin reads the ticket and shakes his head in confusion

ROBIN: Holy backfire batman, 500,000 people in the streets and it didn't do anything? what about the riddler, he was behind this!

Batman smirks as the end theme begins.

BATMAN: (candidly) Soros will have to wait for another day, robin. As for now, I think alfred has some delicious crumpets just waiting for a pair of crime fighters to devour.

they smile and walk off camera
CUE END THEME ROLL CREDITS.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice job, Denton. Spot on clear thinking.

As for a little editing, since you asked for it, I think you need an "s" after 70, but no apostrophe since it is plural, but not possessive. Nitpicky, I know.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You mean Mr Hogg wasn't even there that day? Wonder where he coulda been? Hmm.......


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ole Hogg has screwed up....

This was just after the shootings..


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Robie thanks!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Hogg will end up murdered at some point and the left will accuse the right, when in fact it was the liberals who murdered the little terd!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Again, these kids don't know what bathroom to use....And obviously neither do their parents.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

JafoDawg said:


> Hogg will end up murdered at some point and the left will accuse the right, when in fact it was the liberals who murdered the little terd!


I wonder when (if he hasn't already) he starts receiving death threats.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Needs to be seen over and over again by the nation and it's social that embrace this liar for what he is. Thanks for posting it and I hope all will share again and again.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Doesn't even realize that they're not adults in any state and as such can not vote in the coming elections in 2018


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> Sure, the snot wants his fifteen minutes. Actually, he wants a career, either with CNN or in the movies. He probably thinks he is the next Sean Penn, but I'd bet he's the next Cooper Anderson.


His 15 minutes will be up and then he will have to get back to reality.


----------

